# Triple D/Q Results



## jiles (Jan 28, 2004)

Please see www.rftentry.com for results, they are posted.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

So you have to register, just to see results?

Not with EE.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

I tried to register in order to see the results, and they informed me my e-mail address wasn't valid. Hope no one else is aware of that as I have been getting away with using it for years.

glenda


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

We got on and looked at the results and then were told by someone there that results wouldn't be announced until tonight. Why would they release them to this website and not to the people actually at the test. It also says they have NOT been confirmed.

lesa c


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Can someone please post results? I don't remember my password since I have no intention of using their service.

M

Oops! I'm on Mago's computer-training for the weekend!


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

South Louisiana Retriever Club D-Q Results
Results have not been confirmed.

Qualifying
Placement Draw Dog Name Handler Owner(s) 

First Place 020 Seaside Monster's Inc. (Boo) Ricky Favor Ricky Favor 

Second Place 043 Bayou-Star Beyond Independent (Tia) Suzan Caire John Caire, Suzan Caire 

Third Place 029 JLN Point Guard (Tubby) John Jenkins John Jenkins 

Fourth Place 018 Mak's Convince Me Connie, MH (Connie) tim milligan Bobby Farmer 

Reserve JAM 033 Watermark's Power Punch (Buddy) robert Erhardt Glenda Brown 

JAM 001 Millforge Bronco II (Bronco) Karl Gunzer Gretchen and Joseph Augustyn 

JAM 026 Moon Schoon Blues Traveler (Blue) Trey Langus Trey Langus


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Port Arthur Retriever Club D-Q Results
Results have not been confirmed


First Place 003 TAYLORLAB CALUMET'S BIG BLUE (BLUE) SHARON GIERMAN SHARON GIERMAN 

Second Place 033 Shooter's Super Chief (Buddy) eric babin C Nick Elam Jr. 

Third Place 040 GLEN LAKE F4D PHANTOM, JH (PHANNY) SCOTTY SEWARD SCOTTY SEWARD 

Fourth Place 043 Sureshot's TKO (Tyson) eric babin Nathan Batts, Alvyn Hatcher 

Reserve JAM 044 Blackwater Cosmic War Machine (Tank) Clinton Avant DALE WILLARD 

JAM 004 SUGAR MILL KATIE (KATIE) Danny Widner Danny Widner 

JAM 005 Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble ("Ali") Bobby Lane Bobby Lane 

JAM 025 Glenelm’s Thandi (Thandi) Meryvn Jacobson Meryvn Jacobson 

JAM 031 Hardscrabble Connecticut Yankee (Yankee) Hugh Arthur Elizabeth & Daniel Wilson 

JAM 035 Aksarben's Night Ranger (Barkley) robert Erhardt Nate Limoges 

JAM 021 Watermark's A To Z (Z) robert Erhardt Mary Tatum 

JAM 030 Blind Lake's Honky Tonk Gusto (Gus) Jim Scarborough Jim Scarborough 

JAM 010 Rocky Creeks Full Tilt Boogie (Pearl) John Caire John Caire, Suzan Caire 

JAM 009 Seaside's Thomas the Tank (Tank) CHARLIE MOODY JR rita and frank jones


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Acadiana Retriever Club D-Q Results
Results have not been confirmed.

Qualifying
Placement Draw Dog Name Handler Owner(s) 

000 () 

Derby
Placement Draw Dog Name Handler Owner(s) 

First Place 062 Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz (Louie) Russell Archer Russell Archer 

Second Place 028 Atchafalaya River Dakota (Dakota) Ben Vallin Larry Clement 

Third Place 063 Cowboy's Trail Boss (Cowboy) Clinton Avant Andrew Pawelek 

Fourth Place 030 LANDRYS OUT OF THE BLUE (THUNDER) Francis Landry Francis Landry 

Reserve JAM 060 Seaside's Kingfish (King) CHARLIE MOODY JR rita and frank jones 

JAM 021 Sandy Creek's Spirit Of Hope (Hope) Clinton Avant Clinton Avant, Frank Lucas 

JAM 023 LANDRYS LONE STAR RANGER (RANGER) Francis Landry Francis Landry 

JAM 011 Candlewoods Code Black (Mick) Karl Gunzer Peter & Leslie Thuman 

JAM 027 Cajun Country Coal (Coal) Ben Vallin Larry Clement


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations to Chumac Kennels and Chuck McCall for handling Seaside Monster's Inc, Boo to a Qualifying win at South Louisiana. Great Job!


----------



## Buck W (Jan 10, 2008)

Is it true that RFTEntry lists the private email addresses of registered users for all to see? is more than email shown like home address, phone? I'm not registered, so I can't verify. Don't plan to register if this is true.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes they do list your e-maill add.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

For some reason i can't log in either. same message, e-mail&password don't match. when i try to recover my password they give me a new one and it still don't work. What's up with that.????
VERY FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

bobbyb said:


> For some reason i can't log in either. same message, e-mail&password don't match. when i try to recover my password they give me a new one and it still don't work. What's up with that.????
> VERY FRUSTRATING.



Ya gotta know the secret handshake to get in!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Great weekend if you love watching young dogs, plenty of rain and Cold and good company.

I don't remember them all but Port Authur Q results

1st Nettie- Rick Mock
2nd Blue -Trey Langus
3rd
4th Tim Milligan


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Acadiana's Q. 

Congrats to my training partners for the 1st and 2nd place.

1st Nettie-Rick Mock
2nd Lexie-Wayne Stupka
3rd ??
4th Diesel-Joe Broyles

Don't remember the Jams.

Congrats to Chuck McCall for handling "Boo" in S.LA's Qual to a WIN.

Congrats to Eric Babin with his multiple Derby placements, and to him and Alvyn Hatcher for getting the point they needed to get on the Derby List. Couldn't have happened to nicer people.

All results are up for viewing on RFTEntry.net


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Acadiana Q
3rd- Moonshoons Blues Traveler (Blue)-Trey Langus


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

The weather was MISERABLE but the dogs and company were first rate. The Derby is just more fun than anything else we do in field trials. This was a group of pups that looked REALLY strong. Thanks to the judges who were wet, cold, pushed for time and managed it all very well!! This is a tough trial to judge or run due to the number of entrants running at the same time - young dogs can only hold it together for just so many flyers!!


Congrats to all who played this weekend.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to one of my many training partners Trey Langus!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2nd, 3rd, and a jam in 3 Q's at the 3 DQ!!!!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Russ Archer congrats on a win in the derby at triple DQ. Is that 32 and counting? Have you talked to Ernie about repeat breeding lately?


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats to Rick, Trey and Chuck. Way to go guys.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you to the Port Arthur, Acadiana & South Louisiana Field Trial Clubs for putting on a wonderful trial under tough conditions. Thank you to the judges for giving us tough but fair tests.

I had a great time in Louisiana!!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

As a member of SLRC, I would like thank all the WONDERFULL handlers that came down and ran the 3DQ. Hope to see you next year.


----------

